# ChkDsk equivalent on a Mac-Looking for corrupt files



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

Am using a MacBook Pro, 10.6.8. What is the Mac equivalent of ChkDsk please? I wish to scan/search for possible corrupted files, especially MP3, iTunes files. 
Thank you very much


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

OSX and Windoze work very differently, but if you need to check your disks for some reason then Disk Utility is your first port of call. It's in Applications / Utilities (SHIFT+CMD+U from the Finder). If that doesn't cut the mustard then you could get your hands on a piece of kit called DiskWarrior. It's Disk Utility with knobs on, and a handy tool to have in your bag...

Danny


----------



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

I'll go with Disk Utility and check out Disk Warrior.

Thank you very much.


----------



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

Very informative and helpful. Will worry no longer.

Many thanks indeed.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

paul5 said:


> Very informative and helpful. Will worry no longer.
> 
> Many thanks indeed.


FYI: Disk warrior, (a great program even though haven't needed to use it in years), deals with rebuilding/recreating the catalog system used to manage files and directories.

If you want something more in line with Chkdsk that does things like bad block scanning on the disk, you'll have to check out applications like Drive Genius and Tech Tool Pro.


----------

